# Freeride Hardtail Frames--WHERE THE HELL ARE THEY?



## Desert Pig (Dec 8, 2008)

So who is still making aluminum freeride hardtail frames?

Seems they are on the endangered species list and frame companies are all going back to steel. What gives man?


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

I think Brodie and Norco do but not sure. There probably isn't much of a market for it. So many people want lots of travel, more is better sort of thing. I'm using my AL Addict Cycles frame for freeride


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

They went the way of the F*@#in' Dodo, welcome to the new millennium.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

the reason they are gonig back to cromo HT is cuz its better than alu IMO

otherwise nobody wants a HT


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SamL3227 said:


> the reason they are gonig back to cromo HT is cuz its better than alu IMO
> 
> otherwise nobody wants a HT


The real reason is everyone is focusing on 4-6" travel Slope-Style bikes...that's what sells videos right now.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Khemical said:


> The real reason is everyone is focusing on 4-6" travel Slope-Style bikes...that's what sells videos right now.


So true.

My lovely hardrock has provided me with years of FR rides. It's not meant for it by any means, but damn if it doesn't take a beating.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

NS has one FR frame the surge is good with a 160mm fork and looks pretty burly

banshee morphine

azonic steelhead

just to name a few...


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

The steelhead is a great all rounder ,except XC, but it's CroMo. Most people i've talked to say their steel HT's are more forgiving and flex better than AL.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got my TransAm built up for FR. . . Im just starting to abuse her. Love it. Oh. . . you wanted AL. Sorry. Like what Matty said, and from my own experience, the steel is damn nice and has nice amount of flex. As quoted, the rider will break before the frame.


----------



## Desert Pig (Dec 8, 2008)

I like the look of that TransAM. Nice looking bike. I've steered cleared of steel due to frame makers I've talked with saying AL is a much better material for true FR. Stiffer frame, can handle the abuse more. Personally, dunno...I just ride bikes, do not build them...that's for the frame guys. Defiantly better options for steel, but I do love a solid AL frame. Probably going to hit up Cove bikes and get a Stiffee. Always wanted a Cove bike, they are pretty bad ass.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

oh my bad i wasnt reading close enough i listed some steel bikes too, i think steel provides a better ride, i ride a steel dj/mild dh and fr hardtail with a 100mm fork and it feels supple-er if thats a word lol.

try to find a transition vagrant used or a few years old new if you are looking for an aluminum FR hardtail, in my opinion it sets the standard for a DH/FR hardtail


----------



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

The Vagrant is what I would've bought if I could afford it. I ended up getting the Jamis Komodo. The Iron Horse Chimpira is another good aluminum HT if you can find one. Blew out the derailleur hanger on my Komodo so she's waiting until the new one arrives.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

my five-O seems to work well. the transitions, norcos, and evils are sick.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Check out the Rocky Mountain Reapers...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

What about Banshee, do they make the Morphine any more?


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

i really need to borrow someones digital camera so i can post pics of my azonic steelhead, fun as hell to ride, ive taking it down several technical downhill trails over in santa cruz, with a single brake, im gonna buy a front brake so i can ride it even faster


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i have a steelhead. i hear it takes a lot of abuse. evil imperial is the best if you can find one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

The days of the big bruising AL FR hardtails are numbered. Evil no longer makes the Imperial, Transition no longer makes the Vagrant, Soul Cycles no longer makes the Sluggo. About the only one that is tried and tested is the Banshee Morphine, which is a killer biker.:thumbsup:


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe you can convince Knolly to sell you a Free Radical (or convince DWF to sell you his).








http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2308939


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

That Knolly is sick! Never though I would see a DH/FR hardtail burlier than the Vagrant.


----------



## ATXSlugger (Jul 19, 2008)

i <3 my sluggo


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

ATXSlugger said:


> i <3 my sluggo


My Sluggo #1: Size large, brutally stiff DH rig










I am currently building up my Sluggo #2 which is a small with a 130mm single crown.

Chad at Soul Cycles is a great guy. He hooked me up with 4 of those frames when they discontinued them.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

another option would be a Corsair Ducat. seem like pretty solid bikes and they are aluminium.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> My Sluggo #1: Size large, brutally stiff DH rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that bike is just pure sex.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

There are always frames like the Orange Crush. Lightweight, takes up to 160mm fork. I've got one at the shop right now and it's hard to not build up for myself, it's such a great looking frame.

-Kevin


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

orange were working on the proto type DH hard tail, i did see one of them for sale on ebay at one point, had a mint spec. but dont know if they are going to bring it to market


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

The words "Freeride" and "Hardtail" must ALWAYS be met with the words "Sinister" and "Ridge."

The Ridge is a SIIICK bike. If you are into burly HTs, see if you can track down an '04 model. Unbelievably well built. Perfect angles. Built like a brick shi*thouse, only in a good way.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, the Banshee Morphine as has been said, but the Banshee Scirocco is also a very capable hardtail and is what I'm building up right now as my play bike.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

24 hasn't been mentioned yet... Pornking and LeToys are great bikeys.

Sinister Ridges are awesome, and the best of all is the Evil Imperial.


I'll never sell my Imp.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

The Crush (link) is designed around a 140mm fork, although it's also good for 150mm. Not that that, or the frame build-design necessarily excludes it from freeride, but I think it's intended as more of a, I hate to use the term, All Mountain bike. The standard (140mm) geometry would certainly seem to suggest that.

Orange don't really have freeride HT since they did away with the SubZero (link) the end of 2008. They were still trying protoypes (horizontal/adjustable dropouts and a variety of stay designs, for example) during 2008, but nothing ever came to pass beyond the '08 model.

Here's a pic of my '08 built up for trail and freeride. The fork is a 180mm RC2X. It's a very capable bike; not the most comfortable to climb with, but loads of fun on descents as it's very nimble yet also very stable...


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

My steelhead with an 100mm RST Space could definately take the abuse. I longer travel fork would have been a better fit for where & what I ride. I had bought a BB7 to go up front but then planned a dif build. Rear brake only, was a little sketch.










The Sluggo is only $99 now I think at soul cycles.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

MattyBoyR6 said:


> My steelhead with an 100mm RST Space could definately take the abuse. I longer travel fork would have been a better fit for where & what I ride. I had bought a BB7 to go up front but then planned a dif build. Rear brake only, was a little sketch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sluggo's are gone, after Chad hooked me up with a few few the rest were cut up and scraped.

The one in the picture is for sale.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I think even the Morphine is getting retired alongside the Scirocco this year.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh no! The morphine... gone.... ulp.

As for me, I have one of the last Transition Vagrants. Not exactly slap-a-monster-on-and-huck-off-a-cliff strong, but burly enough for a 130lb beginner.


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

MattyBoyR6 said:


> .... Most people i've talked to say their steel HT's are more forgiving and flex better than AL.


Thats because it does.... AL is more brittle than cromo


----------

